# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Posssible cataclysm loot leaks.

## Bareno

Was taken from an IRC channel, a op and some normal user were argueing if it were fake or not... I heard stamina would have a pretty big increase on most items, but I didn't know it could possibly be THIS much... could be bugged itemization tho.

http://fluxflashor.net/wow/cataclysm/cataclysmitems.jpg
http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/2...371ce63c80.jpg

Rest of the items I end up linking I get from various sources, check my recent posts in this thread.

----------


## whitekidney

That has to be a bug or fake.

----------


## [Pat]

you can also change unwanted stats to wanted stats.

----------


## Innit

Bugged obviously.

but thanks.

----------


## Jadd

Cool, thanks for share ;D

Edit: Just noticed the stamina :P

----------


## Skuddle

Alot of beta use place holder Stamina spots though so you can "test" the content. It will probably be adjusted, however it does sometimes happen like that.

----------


## Bareno

Bump, the stamina scaling is a bug, but the ilvl is not, seems like quest rewards for the 72-82 zones is t9 - t10 equivilent.... /cry

http://fluxflashor.net/wow/cataclysm/cataclysmitems.jpg

----------


## Bareno

Found another version of the sword screenshot  :Smile: 

http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/2...371ce63c80.jpg

----------


## DjKuja

how exactly is it bugged? there's already some loot screens leaked and for example, some level 78 mail(!) shoulders quest reward had about 200 stamina. plate should have more stamina and two handers are designed for plate users. if not, then that could be a dk tanking sword so it definitely should have more stamina than other two handers, even though it's not that much compared to other items

----------


## Vyre

Looking cool, would love to see more if you can find some! ^^

And also the models of the weapon itself if that gets leaked :>

----------


## Bareno

@ DjKuja, the cape screenshot had around ~1370 stamina on it about 2 weeks ago, they've fixed it since than to a more believeable value.

----------


## Trygve

blizzard have said thay want to increase the hp for cloth wearers and other below plate. to make it more even in pvp

----------


## irongete

nice sets <3

----------

